# Red Label Here is Stormy.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Didn't save your e Mail address so here is Stormy at 8 months. Kare has been doing the training so far, did a good job. I did have to straighten her out on the pulling when on the leash and check cord.











Kare says she points Robins and other birds in the classic pose, deer, wild turkeys, horses in the pasture, and Rabbits.

 Al


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

She's a pretty girl, glad the training is going well.

Willow and I have been out twice for sharptails and twice for pheasants and she is doing great. 
We are going out again tomorrow and it will be fun.

I'll resend an email so you have the address.

thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish we had pheasants in our area, been thinking of calling a bird hunting farm and see what it would cost me to have a coupe birds put out to work stormy on.

Figure My knees will be healed enough to take Stormy 3 hours north to my brothers and work some grouse in December.
Kare was telling me about her pointing deer last evening then crouching and try to put the sneak on. Now that is some thing we do have in this area DEER, Saw a beautiful buck by the creek out the living room window in the morning yesterday.

 Al


----------

